# Howdi all!



## Vespervale (Jul 6, 2008)

It is great finding this board! I am from Nebraska and I have 3 furbabies-Munchkin (from a pet store), Chaplin (found as a stray) and Teddie (from the Humane Society). I am really glad to be here and I look forward to meeting fellow cat owners!


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

Welcome! You know though, we demand pictures of your cats! :lol: Glad you can join us!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

WELCOME to the family!!


----------



## LadyNeko (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello, welcome to the forums! =D


----------



## talullah (May 25, 2008)




----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Yes pictures are in order!


----------



## Kaia Cat (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## marta (Jul 24, 2008)

Welcome neighbor (at least fellow Nebraskan)! I am in Fairbury (SE Nebraska) whre are you?
Marta


----------

